# When someone has breast implants do you automatically think low self esteem?



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

I know a lot of people always say people that get implants have low self esteem. Do you believe this?


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

My first thought would usually be that they are some sort of slag, or ****, or whatever you want to call it.

Basically, some attention seeking woman who relies solely on her looks to get by.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope. Self-improvement physique-wise doesn't necessarily mean poor self-esteem and if you have the means, do what makes you happy

Further surgical procedures might indicate underlying mental issues. Everything in moderation. No one can be perfect!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I honestly don't think anything other than "That person has implants."


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

I think that she is a silly woman, and she will never get in my pants.
Low self esteem, however, doesn't really cross my mind.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I think, "dear lord those tits are huge!" then move on with the rest of my day.


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

depends, i know a few girls who had their breasts removed and got implants because breast cancer was so common in their families, in that kind of situation i wouldn't dare say they had low self esteem.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

no i think a lot of girls just get them because they like them


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

No. I would automatically think that they're shallow, but they could have very high self-esteem.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

if not for this topic i would for decades not have thought of person having low selfasteem and that implants are the cure/boost for it ^_^

and let the person have em if they choose so for whatever reasons, cuz...it they're life.


----------



## NHGIER (Mar 14, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> I honestly don't think anything other than "That person has implants."


Same here but I never thought of it having to do with there self esteem.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I really can't even tell when they have thier clothes on


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Don't know if that makes me a judgmental p.rick but I definitely think of those
women as plagued by low self-esteem. And the reason is that we're talking
about surgery here, not the same as getting a tattoo! It implies to me an
inability to accept oneself as he/she is, therefore I feel kinda sad for them.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> I honestly don't think anything other than "That person has implants."


Same


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't assume they have low self-esteem. In fact, they probably have a heightened self-esteem since going through with the operation. Good for them!


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

The only thought I have is "Meh not my problem don't give a ****". and I move on.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

meh. who cares?


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Nothing, really. It's her choice. People are way too judgemental sometimes.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

No, but I do wonder *why* someone would do that.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't think anything really. If a woman wants to feel better about her body, then she has every right to do something to make her feel better about her body.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

I would wonder why she had doen it out of curiosity, but it wouldnt feel one way about it or another. 

Would you judge someoen that had dental work done? theyre just teeth.
what about hair colour / extensions?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Either low self esteem or vain..
Personally I think implants are gross - Instant turn off.. uke
I don't know what posesses women to get them.. :|


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I would think she's crazy. Big boobs suck.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't really think, I just look.


----------



## nila11 (Jun 3, 2013)

Breast an implant was medical devised that was implanted in the breast tissue or in the chest muscle to increase size or to reconstruct breast tissue after mastectomy or other injured breasts. They are also used in revision surgeries, which right or improve the result of an original surgery


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Am not going to lie. I initially think a bit less of a woman with implants, unless it was a cancer incidence or something similar, then it's all cool..

I mean, somewhere, somehow, it shows a flaw in her character. An inability to accept oneself.

I could say the same for men getting penis enlargements. Such things are always driven by some sort of insecurity.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Nope. I think "nice boobs" or "good for you". Obviously if they've had too much work done on their face, I'd think they might have a problem with their self-esteem.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> Am not going to lie. I initially think a bit less of a woman with implants, unless it was a cancer incidence or something similar, then it's all cool..
> 
> I mean, somewhere, somehow, it shows a flaw in her character. An inability to accept oneself.
> 
> I could say the same for men getting penis enlargements. Such things are always driven by some sort of insecurity.


I can see it not being your thing, but I don't really think it shows a flaw in the person's character. Maybe they just didn't like having tiny/saggy/uneven boobs/penis. Although I'd be pretty intrigued if a guy had uneven penises.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm more weirded out by women who are on constant diets and obsess about their weight even though they are relatively thin. Like one of my previous roommates only had diet food or low calorie food in the kitchen, went to the gym a lot, and I heard her talking about how she could feel that she had gained weight. Something about her thighs felt heavy. And she had a nice bod. Very obsessive. One time I looked in this bag she left on the dining table and in it was laxatives. At first, I thought, "oh she must be constipated." Then a couple days later it dawned on me that she's taking that to lose weight by ****ting out more calories.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

No, my first thought would just be like, "Oh wow they look great!" followed by I wonder why she got them, I wonder who her surgeon is, how much did it cost, how long was the recovery period, if she experienced any complications, did her nipples lose any sensitivity and how do her breasts feel (do they feel somewhat natural still). Those would be the thoughts in my head.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah my sister does something similar. She drinks a specific laxative-like Chinese tea to induce bowel movements

back to boobs, sometimes female bodies are naturally thin and there is no trace of cleavage.. breast enlargement enhances the draping of clothes on a woman's chest area. If they are happy, that's all that purely matters


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

niacin said:


> I can see it not being your thing, but I don't really think it shows a flaw in the person's character. Maybe they just didn't like having tiny/saggy/uneven boobs/penis. Although I'd be pretty intrigued if a guy had uneven penises.


Yea I know. I actually don't mind them, it's not much diffrent than a happy person with a forarm full of cuts. It's intriguing; maybe even a good conversation topic, but *intially *, I'd think 'Wow, what's been wrong with her?'.. I think most people judge beforehand in their head, and then shove it to the side.


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

Unless there is a good reason i will think less of a girl for getting implants.

Got a history of breast cancer so you got them removed and replaced? _that's courage_

Vanity? _Cowardice._


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Nah, not necessary low self-esteem... it could be simple vanity or to prevent breast cancer. So whenever I see a girl with fake boobs I'd just think "Whoa, giant watermelons."

I grew relatively big breast when I was 8 or 9 year old, and my schoolmates had started calling me a betch ever since... What an irony because I'm still virgin (and not planning to have sex at all) until today.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

No, I'd just think she didn't like her natural breast size.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I would think she's crazy. Big boobs suck.


You need more tittypride. :yes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I just think good luck lol back pain, burden on your activities (I always thought the smaller the easier; I love running but..) and finding the right bra size and getting tops to fit right. I never would have picked it genetically, let alone can I imagine choosing to add it to your body, but it's her life, her body, her decision.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that may be why some people get them, but I don't believe for one wet second that's true in all cases.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

I wouldn't judge her but I think implants just ruin perfectly nice boobs. They are better soft and natural.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess I never thought much about it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

It doesn't even cross my mind, at most I just look thinking "nice tits" indiscreetly.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

I just have to say not everyone that gets implants go overly large. Some can go smaller and be proportionate to their body type. So obviously they won't have any back pain.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i automatically think shes hot


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

Ya i do think less of them because if only they understood how hot small breasts are. I know more people who like smaller breasts then big breasts - I blame hollywood :\


----------



## fainthearted (May 24, 2013)

No, I don't automatically think a woman with implants has low self esteem. I've never had a boob job, btw. I just love love love breasts in general, fake or not!!! I always have.. I prayed for them and I was so happy when that prayer was answered. :boogie I've been a B, a C, and a DD.

I'm keeping an open mind about breast implants. Especially now, given that I am a breastfeeding mom. At any given point in the day my breasts can feel the softest they've ever felt (which is amazing according to my husband) or hard as rocks depending on the last time my baby has fed. Also, the size of my nipples has changed entirely. They are still amazing but it is what it is.. a change.

I definitely think it's up to a woman to decide and so what as long as it makes her feel good about herself? It's an enhancement.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Huge implants that look fake/are not in proportion with the person's body are very unattractive IMO. I think some look fine or natural though. I wouldn't make any assumptions about a person who has implants. I know someone who got them after she lost her breasts to cancer. I wouldn't think less of a person who gets plastic surgery to change their appearance either.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

fainthearted said:


> No, I don't automatically think a woman with implants has low self esteem. I've never had a boob job, btw. I just love love love breasts in general, fake or not!!! I always have.. I prayed for them and I was so happy when that prayer was answered. :boogie I've been a B, a C, and a DD.
> 
> I'm keeping an open mind about breast implants. Especially now, given that I am a breastfeeding mom. At any given point in the day my breasts can feel the softest they've ever felt (which is amazing according to my husband) or hard as rocks depending on the last time my baby has fed. Also, the size of my nipples has changed entirely. They are still amazing but it is what it is.. a change.
> 
> *I definitely think it's up to a woman to decide and so what as long as it makes her feel good about herself? It's an enhancement.*


Yep I don't know why people get so angry when women get implants. It's their body, they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## Dulcinera (Jul 23, 2010)

I automatically think idiot, fake plastic nutter...but that's the shallow pre concieved side of me shining through. I just don't understand why women get implants. Unless they're tits are non existant and man like. If it's to feel better about themselves then they must have REALLY low self esteem to need bigger tits to feel better about themselves, but hey! to each their own and if you have the money, who's to stop you? If i could get a c o c k implant i dont think too many women would complain.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I will just say I don't find implants appealing and I wouldn't do it to myself if I was a female.

But then again, if I had the money, I'd probably have a lot of dental work done. It would be hypocritical of me to condemn them for self esteem issues because most people are a bit self conscious about something.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I think that they are expensive upkeep bc you have to replace them every 5-10 years. They are to expensive for me, but good for the women willing to pay it.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

If the person in question is this 'pretty white blonde' archtype with no particular health issues that conflicts with having breasts, I'm inclined to dismiss them as high maintenance and narcissistic. 

Back when I got my torso-lift, the consultation clerk, this blonde female pushing 40, had breast implants (who knows what else done) she wore a button down blouse and postured her cleavage at every other opportunity. 
Which I found to be.. awkward to say the least.. There was a lot of things about the whole thing that I found unnerving. Rest assured the operation was a success, and my expectations were met overall. I didn't want you gentle reader, to worry about me.. I digress.

There are exceptions. Such as if the person in question had breast cancer and wanted to maintain some feminine aesthetic that may have been excised at some point. or a person who struggles to grow sizeable breasts via hormones, I wouldn't think a thing of it.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> I think that they are expensive upkeep bc you have to replace them every 5-10 years. They are to expensive for me, but good for the women willing to pay it.


No implants can last longer than that. It's just a lot of women get revisions done such as the implants rupturing,getting capsular contractrue, symmastia or wanting to go bigger which in the end would you need them replaced earlier. They can last close to 15 yrs then you would need them replaced. Everyone's different.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

No, but I wonder why do people get them. My body is not perfect and never will I ever get surgery if it's not health related


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't even analyze it, that far. I just think plastic, barbie, superficiality. Some guys actually like that, complete opposite for me, a total turnoff. Keep it real!!!


----------



## Rocco46 (Aug 26, 2013)

*In my experience... YES*

My first wife got got implants and in a flash went from being reserved to being a complete ****, including trying to sexulaay seduce under-age bag boys at supermarkets After I divorced her, I also dated someone who got implants and she began flirting and also cheating behind my back. My 34 year old daughter also got implants and lost her moral compass. 
Beware of any female who has or want's breast implants. You will be sorry.



Starss said:


> I know a lot of people always say people that get implants have low self esteem. Do you believe this?


----------



## Rocco46 (Aug 26, 2013)

*I agree and have experience it this matter*



fIashforward said:


> My first thought would usually be that they are some sort of slag, or ****, or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Basically, some attention seeking woman who relies solely on her looks to get by.


You are 100% correct. My first wife got got implants and in a flash went from being reserved to being a complete ****, including trying to sexulaay seduce under-age bag boys at supermarkets After I divorced her, I also dated someone who got implants and she began flirting and also cheating behind my back. My 34 year old daughter also got implants and lost her moral compass. 
Beware of any female who has or want's breast implants. You will be sorry.


----------



## Rocco46 (Aug 26, 2013)

*My friend, you are without a clue.*



llodell88 said:


> no i think a lot of girls just get them because they like them


My first wife got got implants and in a flash went from being reserved to being a complete ****, including trying to sexulaay seduce under-age bag boys at supermarkets After I divorced her, I also dated someone who got implants and she began flirting and also cheating behind my back. My 34 year old daughter also got implants and lost her moral compass. 
Beware of any female who has or want's breast implants. You will be sorry.


----------



## Rocco46 (Aug 26, 2013)

*You too are a clueless liberal*



ufc said:


> I don't think anything really. If a woman wants to feel better about her body, then she has every right to do something to make her feel better about her body.


My first wife got got implants and in a flash went from being reserved to being a complete ****, including trying to sexulaay seduce under-age bag boys at supermarkets After I divorced her, I also dated someone who got implants and she began flirting and also cheating behind my back. My 34 year old daughter also got implants and lost her moral compass. 
Beware of any female who has or want's breast implants. You will be sorry.


----------



## Rocco46 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Yea sure*

A woman's right? Like abortion without having to consult with their partner? Like a teen without parental permission?



fainthearted said:


> No, I don't automatically think a woman with implants has low self esteem. I've never had a boob job, btw. I just love love love breasts in general, fake or not!!! I always have.. I prayed for them and I was so happy when that prayer was answered. :boogie I've been a B, a C, and a DD.
> 
> I'm keeping an open mind about breast implants. Especially now, given that I am a breastfeeding mom. At any given point in the day my breasts can feel the softest they've ever felt (which is amazing according to my husband) or hard as rocks depending on the last time my baby has fed. Also, the size of my nipples has changed entirely. They are still amazing but it is what it is.. a change.
> 
> I definitely think it's up to a woman to decide and so what as long as it makes her feel good about herself? It's an enhancement.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

why so many reposts?


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Not necessarily, breast implants were originally intended to be used by breast cancer patients/survivors who had severe deformities due to tumor removal.

So I always keep that in mind, though honestly if the whole person seems plastic and nip tucked I do suspect some self esteem issues or mental problems and if those are not the case well I don't much care.
Side note: America's real life barbie fairly recently admitted to having severe BDD and having been teased as a kid and having anxiety; she is currently undergoing treatment.
Turns out she changed herself because she really thought she was ugly before..


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I think there can be, but I don't think it's my business. If someone wants to get implants than that is their choice and if it makes them happy, then good.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah. Any type of plastic surgery means that
you were previously unhappy with your 
appearance, so it makes sense that people
would automatically think low self esteem.
Maybe not low self esteem, but low satisfaction
with your chest, which I guess they are very similar but not
exactly the same.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i wish i had smaller tits


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

prettyful said:


> i wish i had smaller tits


same. i wish i could afford a reduction.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I immediately think how they feel in my hands.


----------

